# The perfect solution for my Powermatic 66



## AZWoody

I've really been happy with mine. I got lucky and got mine the same week I ordered it but would have been worth it if I had to wait for the wait time they say it would take.

The roller on the front is a great idea to help it lift over and allow the lumber to travel smoothly under.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine was supposed to deliver today but usps hasn't updated the shipping info since the 18th while it says 20th on the delivery day. Kind of bummed on that but looking forward to getting mine for my PM 72.


----------



## AandCstyle

Hey, Holbs, congrats on the SharkGuard. The front wheels are a new feature since I got mine, also, for a PM66. Lee seems to have reduced his lead time dramatically, I think mine took almost 3 months from order to arrival.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for this early review. I have debated about this for my 80's era delta contractor's saw, but have put it off. I hope you give us an update when you have used it for awhile and using various woods & cutting angles, etc.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review. I'd like to add some dust collection at my blade in the future. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I'm glad your happy, but you never use sleds?


----------



## Holbs

I have not needed a sled, as of yet, though I'm sure I may get to one someday. I have my Bosch compound miter saw and a Incra SD miter sled which fulfills my needs so far. I can swiftly remove or install this assembly in under 30 seconds if ever needed.


----------



## Holbs

Michelle.. this replaces the original splitter by bolting to the old location. It is fixed at 90 degrees. Would not work for angled cuts. I knew that when purchasing this item. Tis why I still have my bosch 4100 for MDF and outside of workshop cuts and those angled when I need the added safety of the bosch riving knife


----------



## MPMaint

I bought one about 6 mo's ago. Took awhile to get it, I think they forgot about me but it was well worth the wait. Quick and easy to remove and install. Well worth the money. Im pleased with the quality as well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Finally got mine a week later than expected (not Lee's fault, USPS had an issue). I put it through it's paces pretty heavy on my giant PM72 and it worked flawlessly. It wasn't cheap but wasn't expensive either. Well worth the cost.


----------



## sfrobk

> I m glad your happy, but you never use sleds?
> 
> - OggieOglethorpe


I'm thinking of one of these for my PM64A (splitter or riving knife varieties), and it appears that the front of the guard is angled enough to glide up and over the back of a cross cut sled. Am I wrong?


----------



## Holbs

SFROBK depends on your cross cut sled. I've seen some sleds with no front structure board (the thinking are the miter slot rails and rear board are good enough to hold things in order). The Sharkguard would work like that. However, if you did have a front board….unsure how it would work. You would have to cut a tall slot out for the splitter (which is easily possible) or splitter & guard holder or splitter, guard holder, and guard with dust collection hose out the top. Hmm….


----------

